# 5Dmk3 doesn't always preview photos ?



## kc4sox (Apr 15, 2014)

I bought a new 5Dmk3 a month or so ago and to say the least I love the camera. I do have a quick question though. Sometimes it doesn't preview the picture after it's been shot. Anyone else have this happen and is it a software bug ?

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## Steve5D (Apr 15, 2014)

Allow for the possibility that you're inadvertently brushing a button, which would turn the preview off.

I do that all the time...


----------



## JacaRanda (Apr 15, 2014)

Or have you maybe turned that feature off by accident?


----------



## kc4sox (Apr 15, 2014)

I haven't turned it off that's for sure. But brushing a button is definitely not out of the question. I'll watch that for a bit and see if it could be the issue. 

Thanks


----------



## curtyoungblood (Apr 15, 2014)

Sometimes mine won't preview a photo when I hit the play button. I have the auto preview turned off though.


----------



## shaylou (Apr 18, 2014)

You know now that you say that I think I have come across that too. Is there a button that will turn it off? I thought that was in the menu.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Apr 19, 2014)

Steve5D said:


> Allow for the possibility that you're inadvertently brushing a button, which would turn the preview off.
> 
> I do that all the time...



I do the same thing.


----------



## Overread (Apr 19, 2014)

Esp a half press of the shutter button - very easy to do and the preview is then lost. Generally speaking though its not much of a problem; if you've time for a check you've normally time to press the playbutton to review - if not then chances are you shouldn't be chimping the shot


----------



## trojancast (Apr 20, 2014)

Why would you need to see a preview? ;~)


----------



## EIngerson (Apr 20, 2014)

trojancast said:


> Why would you need to see a preview? ;~)



Because, like me, he chimps. No big deal. lol


----------



## nicholaskong (Apr 23, 2014)

Probably your preview time is too short. Before you look at the screen it might have gone. You can set it to longer preview time after each click.


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 23, 2014)

It's been a while since I've had a 5DIII in my hands, but is it possible that the previews take a tad longer to show up, especially if you are shooting full size RAW?

And so in that extra time, you might be half pressing the shutter release button, which normally puts the camera back into 'shooting mode', thus closing the image review.


----------

